# Televisión Philips no enciende, duda señal STBY



## arrivaellobo (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola foreros. Me dejaron un televisor Philips 21PT5421/12 que no arranca. Me dijeron que revisara un transistor grande cerca de la fuente. Es un ST1803DHI. Entre la base y el emisor da continuidad en los dos sentidos, pero entre la base y el colector se comporta como un diodo. Entre colector y emisor se comporta igual. Entonces, ¿está estropeado este transistor?
Luego tiene un circuito integrado, el ST92195, que es el que envía la señal STBY a un transistor que excita a un LM317. Esta señal es de 2,5 V y no varía aunque intente encender la TV con el control remoto o los botones propios de ésta. Por lo que me pregunto si es que ese circuito no funciona correctamente, o que otra cosa puede ser.
Les dejo el manual de servicio de la TV, el datasheet del transistor antes mencionado, y el de el CI.
Espero que me puedan ayudar, y perdón por la extensión del texto, espero haberme expresado bien.
Un saludo, y muchas gracias de antemano. 

*DATASHEET ST1803DHI*

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/5950.pdf

*DATASHEET ST92195*

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/b/0dqprz7jjg1323d9ahlxrskk5zfy.pdf

*SERVICE MANUAL*
http://www.mediafire.com/?mgnjzydnocg


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 2, 2009)

Cambié el transistor mencionado, por las dudas, pero como esperaba seguía sin arrancar. Por eso tras leer muchos foros y temas pensé que debía revisar la etapa de standby, que tengo entendido que alimenta al microprocesador, pero a éste le llegan 5 V, y la señal que genera ese chip para poner en funcionamiento la televisión es de 2´5V, y no varía, por lo que no se si el problema esta en el microprocesador que esta quemado, o hay algún componente más que pueda estar provocando ese comportamiento...
Cualquier sugerencia o petición será bienvenida.
Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 26, 2009)

Falta información en la descripcion, he roto alguna norma del foro...? ¿Por que nadie me contesta?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2009)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Falta información en la descripcion, he roto alguna norma del foro...? ¿Por que nadie me contesta?


1) Si hubieras "Roto" alguna de las *Normas del Foro* tu tema no estaría aquí, hubiera sido removido.
2) Las posibilidades de que no se te conteste son:

No conocen una solución para darte.
Conocen la solución pero No tiene ganas de escribir.
Conocen la solución pero No tiene ganas de compartirla.
El colega que conoce la solución y tiene ganas de escribir (compartir) NO paso por el Foro ni vio tu mensaje.

Al repetir tu consulta estas infringiendo la Norma 2.4 de las *Normas del Foro*


----------



## ricardodeni (Dic 26, 2009)

hola, medí la tension de +B a ver que tenes, despues de intentar encenderlo el led de stand by queda parpadeando?? de ser asi el televisor se esta protegiendo, controla el IC de vertical que es una falla comun aunque en estos modelos mas nuevos tienen protecciones para todo, se protege por falla en el sintonizador y hasta si aumentaste la tension de screem se va a proteger, controla la eeprom tambien.

saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 26, 2009)

Ya he medido lo que creo que es B+, que es la tensión marcada con 110V en el manual de servicio no? Esta es correcta, así como la otra de 33V. El led esta continuamente encendido, no parpadea. Revisaré el vertical y la eeprom.
Gracias por el interes

EDITO:
Acabo de medir el TDA1771 que se encarga de la deflexión vertical, y no le llegan los 24V que deberían. Este voltaje se lo debe entregar el Flyback, pero de se patilla de 24V (la pata 4) no sale nada, y de la 3, que deberían salir 12V tampoco sale nada. ¿Eso significa que el Flyback está estropeado?
Disculpen la inocencia de alguien que no sabe mucho de reparación de TV...
Gracias de antemano, un saludo.


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 5, 2012)

tengo un televisor philips de 29 pulgada modelo 29PT4831 /55R el cual no enciende la fuente trabaja pero no arranca lo raro es que con el control remoto se apaga y se enciende no se si ayuda ver cuantas veces parpadea sera la memoria alguna ayuda por favor desde El Salvador


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2012)

claro que ayuda, cuenta cuantas veces parpadea el led y busca en internet los codigos de errores de los philps
(creo que los codigos estan aqui en el foro tambien)


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> claro que ayuda, cuenta cuantas veces parpadea el led y busca en internet los codigos de errores de los philps
> (creo que los codigos estan aqui en el foro tambien)



pues fijate, que le cambie el el integrado TEA1507P. y una resistencia de 2.2.
 pero solo se miraba que el foco de stanby encendia ,,con el control no manual.
 este dia fui donde un amigo a que me prestara la memoria .
 solo me lleve la placa para probar y si encendio el foco de stanby.
 pero hoy que lo armo ya no me enciende el foco de stanby,, no me parpadea cuando lo encendi ,.
solo que la luz encendida no mas lo enciendo se apaga pero eso fue solo con la placa para probar la memoria que puede ser la falla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

ponele unas comas ,, y unos puntos, es muy difícil entender lo que quieres trasmitir.
están todas las tensiones correctas de la fuente?.
descargaste todos los capacitores antes de traer tu placa a tu taller?
regrabaste la epprom?


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ponele unas comas ,, y unos puntos, es muy difícil entender lo que quieres trasmitir.
> están todas las tensiones correctas de la fuente?.
> descargaste todos los capacitores antes de traer tu placa a tu taller?
> regrabaste la epprom?



pues fijate que encendio el piloto de stamby.  como no era hora para regrabar la eprom. 
todo estaba cerrado  me dijo el amigo que tenia una, llevatela y mañana me la traes.
 hoy que arme el tele ya no me dio el stamby que raro dije todo lo que mencionaste esta bien lo raro es que le quite la memoria .. si me dio el stamby pero tengo una en blanco y la puse para ver si me daba el stamby y nada al igual que la otra


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola Amigo, 1ro. debes usar puntos y comas!, como advirtio su majestad, parece como si escribieras en medio de una persecucion. 
Ahora bien, antes de lanzarte a buscar la falla, chequea todas las tensiones del secundario y comenta.


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, 1ro. debes usar puntos y comas!, como advirtio su majestad, parece como si escribieras en medio de una persecucion.
> Ahora bien, antes de lanzarte a buscar la falla, chequea todas las tensiones del secundario y comenta.



tenes razon,,
 pero es por la presion del cliente.
 todos los dias me pregunta si ya esta reparado,.
 ya me puso quieto esta philips  
voy hacer lo que me decis y comento que paso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

la ultima ves que arreglo puntos y comas,,,,, la proxima moderacion....
una pregunta mas bien tonta,,,no abras puesto la epprom al reves? y por eso no te da la luz/led del stby ?


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la ultima ves que arreglo puntos y comas,,,,, la proxima moderacion....
> una pregunta mas bien tonta,,,no abras puesto la epprom al reves? y por eso no te da la luz/led del stby ?



no .
tiene su guia .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

y tiene las mismas letras entre medio de los dos numeros?
quizás no sean iguales las memorias ,una puede ser de las rápidas y la otra de las normales,
evidentemente por ese lado anda la falla..
saludos


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y tiene las mismas letras entre medio de los dos numeros?
> quizás no sean iguales las memorias ,una puede ser de las rápidas y la otra de las normales,
> evidentemente por ese lado anda la falla..
> saludos



lo raro, porque 1ro.
encendio con la placa desmontada. .
el mismo numero tienen.
y porque sin memoria da el stamby .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

si el mismo numero, 
una ves me paso que necesitaba una memoria,la compre y no se quería grabar,compre otra y lo mismo,
tenian el mismo numero,pero no las mismas letras del medio ,(ejemplo una era 24lm08 y la otra era 24pc08,,,a modo de ejemplo no recuerdo cuales eran las letras)..
asta que no conseguí una idéntica el tv no arranco,una sola ves me paso y nunca mas

lo que si me acuerdo es que era un tv philip


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 7, 2012)

si tienen, el mismo numero.
y esta programada, cuesta con esta marca.
ya no se que mas hacerle.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

pone la memoria y medi si tienes los 5 volt entre las patitas que alimentan la memoria.....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 8, 2012)

daniloel18 dijo:


> si tienen, el mismo numero.
> y esta programada, cuesta con esta marca.
> ya no se que mas hacerle.



Amigo, estas buscando las raices, en la copa del arbol, espera un momento y vamos por partes.
1ro. es necesario conocer el estado de la fuente y sus correctas tensiones segun el datasheet.
Luego, chequear la alimentacion al micro, etc. aun, no he visto que menciones ningun datos de estos.


----------

